
Crypto market oddities – whales, pumps, and ICOs - lavabender
https://medium.com/@devins/crypto-markets-oddities-whales-pumps-and-icos-5307fff92774
======
trappy22
Interesting article, I wonder if these markets will be able to continue
growing despite the manipulation present

